
Show HN: Mock-proxy – API mocking at the network level using ICAP - rustyfe
https://github.com/hashicorp/mock-proxy
======
pachico
Any reasons I should use this and not hoverfly?

~~~
rustyfe
I didn't know about hoverfly when I wrote mock-proxy, but the proxyserver mode
looks like very much the same strategy.

One feature mock-proxy has that hoverfly lacks is first class support for git
repositories as an endpoint type. This can simplify the mocking process if
what you're mocking is an HTTP git clone.

But overall hoverfly looks a lot more feature complete and super polished,
thanks for telling me about it!

